# Piano Trios with an Easy Piano Part?



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, some friends and me are doing a piano trio but we couldn't find a piece that was easy enough for the pianist... we already tried Dumky and Archduke and they were too hard, if that puts it into any perspective. Any ideas for relatively "easy" piano trios for the piano part? I get it that there are different types of "easy," but just generally speaking, what would you say?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Both of the Schubert trios seem relatively easy, though I haven't personally played either.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Franz Joseph Haydn wrote a whole bunch, some have to be easy. Check some out at IMSLP Search for "Piano Trio" alphabetically

https://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Haydn,_Joseph


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not knowing the skill level of the pianist makes any recommendation difficult, but look at the two Jugend trios (Youth Trios) by Friedrich Seitz. I'm no virtuoso but can manage them. Keys are easy, rhythms not tricky, the piano is even fingered. Robert Volkmann also wrote some trios that are a bit more difficult, but he wrote a lot of music with amateurs and students in mind.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I was just reading about this yesterday:

(Regarding Haydn's Piano Trios)

"The three trios for Rebecca Schroeter are musically distinguished but technically less demanding. She was a young widow in London who copied Haydn's music for him, and whose letters express an affection which the 60 year-old composer apparently returned. The Trio in G major H. 25 ends with the famous _Rondo al 'Ongarese_, a real work of love for a pianist - brilliant, exciting, and sounding harder to play than it really is."

The three Haydn trios Rosen is referring to that are 'technically less demanding' are:

Piano Trio in D major H. 24
Piano Trio in G major H. 25
Piano Trio in F sharp minor H. 26


----------

